# ATV Recommendation



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I am looking into buying a small ATV for scooting around and having fun traversing a pipeline behind my house. It does not have to be fast but something that is comfortable for my old bones and capable of hauling my wife and me. I am not educated about the manufactures Polaris, Yamaha, Honda, Arctic Cat, Kubota. They all sound good when you talk to the sales personnel. Any, any, any advice would be greatly appreciated. I live in Friendswood. Thanks! and sorry if this has been brought-up before,, I just got the bug to get oneâ€¦..


----------



## Tailgator (Oct 8, 2012)

Are you looking at a 4wheeler or side by side?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

4 wheeler, 2 or 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*honda*

Honda's have some of the best motors out there in my opinion. You cannot go wrong with a Honda rancher. Honestly you cant go wrong with either a Honda, Yamaha, or Kawasaki. I've never liked the Suzuki or Artic Cat quads and Polaris is too expensive(good machines, just expensive). As far as models, Honda rancher, Yamaha Grizzly, or Kawasaki brute force/Prairie are all great machines. Price will determine the size of motor you want. The above machine will range from 300cc's up to 750cc's. If your looking for a used quad, stay away from anything that has been snorkeled or have a relocated radiator (these have been set up to go heavy mudding or travel through deep water).


----------



## Tailgator (Oct 8, 2012)

It's been awhile since I have owned a 4 wheeler ,but Bobby hit the nail on the head. Sorry I wasent much help to you. I can tell you that I am middle aged and bought my first sidexside a few years back. If comfort is high on your list I would not rule them out. After owning mine I will never go back to a 4 wheeler.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Tailgator, I think you just put me back to looking at SxSâ€¦. My next question is Polaris, Yamaha, Kawasaki or Hondaâ€¦. The Polaris salesman sure did sound convincing the other day but I always take them for what they are, salesmen trying to make a sale. I am sure guys in this forum have owned them all and I was just looking for some good advice on which brand and model.


----------



## Tailgator (Oct 8, 2012)

I ended up with the Polaris ranger 900 because of the ride. It has been a good machine with no problems yet. At work we have Kawasaki mules and put them through the mill. The mules are pretty tuff machines, but dont have the ride that the rangers have. I dont think you will go wrong with either of them. Kawasaki came out with the new mule pro. I have not road in one yet, but it looks like a nice bike. As far as the yamaha the one I sat in had some serious vibration throughout the bike while it was running. Keep in mind though that this was all happening two years ago. I believe the Yamaha was the new Viking. The best advice I can give though is to go test drive all of them. Look at all the different features they have, and get the one that you like.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Make sure whatever you decide on, get power steering. Makes life much easier. Also, independent rear suspension


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Polaris ATV's may have improved over the years but we always used the Hondas to tow the Polaris' in when they broke down. My next door neighbor had one and said it's the only vehicle he ever had that broke down on the trailer. Another one used his for one season on the lease and the first time he used it the next season some electronics burned out and cost him $300 (13 months and they wouldn't cover it under warranty). None of these were used in mud - all were operated my men middle aged and up.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I went over to Stubb's on Telephone Rd and noticed Honda makes a 500cc SXS that looks nice but I do not know anything about them. Honda usually make good products from what I remember. Anyone know about the smaller 500cc unit?


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*...*

I have a buddy that owns a Polaris Ranger and he loves it. It has the smoothest suspension i have ever ridden on. Unfortunately he has had issues with the motor overheating, not sure if its a radiator location issue or that the radiator is too small but if he sits in a location too long or goes to slow for a period of time, he will get a heat alarm. He now just hauls a** everywhere and turns it off where ever he goes and it seems to not be much of a nuisance anymore. Another buddy has a Kubota diesel SxS and kinda the same thing. His radiator is literally located right next to one of the tires, so he is constantly having to spray out the radiator.
Just little things to look for and ask when looking for one.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

I've had just about all of them.. I know I'm gonna catch some flack on this.... Honda is living on its reputation of their awesome generators and bullet proof 3 wheelers back in the day.. I'm not saying Honda is not a quality product because it is but they are certainly far behind in technology. So I tho k to answer your question, it depends on what your going to use it for. If you like to trail ride and have some fun, Hondas are slow, low ground clearance and not all that smooth. If that don't bother you then they are great. Polaris is the industry leader by a long shot now days, and make a quality product. Yamaha is great, awesome dependability and Polaris like ride. Polaris rides the best by far, is comfortable and is priced decent with ge best ground clearance. Kawasaki is decent product as well. No no no no arctic cat! I'm sure people have them and love them but I would personally not buy one. Suzuki makes good ATVS just not very common in this area. At the end of the day, your gonna get different opinion from everyone. Good luck!


----------



## five star (Sep 15, 2014)

I just bought a kawasaki mule pro from mainland kawasaki in lamarque tx .Smoothest ride and built like a tank and i have owned all of them except for artic cat.They had the best price around.. Albert is the owner and will give you a good price. GOODLUCK....


----------

